# Help! Is it James Wellbeloved making him manic



## MiniPin (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi All

I bought a 10mth old Mini Pin 6 weeks ago.

He was so lovely and calm and sweet. I was feeding him Hills and was told to change by my dog trainer to James Wellbeloved as Hills has a lot of Maise in it and may make my dog energetic (not that he was)

I changed to James Wellbeloved and he is now a lunatic dog. Also 2 weeks ago I had him nuteured.

He is walked for at least twice a day but most days 3 times and for at least 40mins each time. Since being done he has been off the lead. We also have 120ft garden so he goes out there loads.

Do you think its his food that is making him hyper?
Or being nutured?
Just settled in now so found his feet?

He is a different dog. I know they say it takes a while for them to settle in but he is fighting to get off the lead and he just does not stop running once off, and in the house he chases round like a lunatic. 

He was so much calmer could it be the food? I feed twice a day the recommended dose for his size.

Thanks any advice appriciated.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

James Wellbeloved dog food is a good brand of food, I have never know of anyone say it made their dog Hyper? Mini Pins is a very energetic breed, they love alot of excersise and will want more. They jump around and run really fast too. It could be just the way he is, he is getting older now and stronger so is on the go alot more.

Here is a link I found which may be of interest to you.

Miniature Pinscher Toy Dog


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I relly don't think it is the food, though for some dogs, being fed too much of it could do that, or maybe it is a little too high in protein for him?

However.... I have heard it said that rescues take quite some time to settle in, but at some point they do start to get their paws under the table and the real dog starts to come out... occasionally a little bit more than the true dog, as they are testing boundaries etc.

He's only a young chap, so have you thought of taking him to any training classes? It would be great for both of you, whether you feel he needs it or not, it will strengthen your bond and give him something to think about, as well as socialising him 

If he is 10 months old he could still go for the KC Good Citizen Puppy Foundation classes... see if there's a club or school in your area that does it... I'm sure you'll both enjoy it!


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

MiniPin said:


> Hi All
> 
> I bought a 10mth old Mini Pin 6 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


My ESS was on JWB dry and the wet as toppers and he went mental :eek6:

Out of the blue hed just go sprinting round the house\funiture like a maniac we used to call it a wall of death :scared: then hed just flop and go to sleep

Changed him to Orijen and wow :thumbup: now hes happy just to lay on his back feet in air or watch telly after his walks 

i was shocked at the change of behaviour just from changing from JWB which i used to think was goood quality...now i compare it to blue smarties


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Its difficult to say really,however,if he was different before the change,it could well be.Some foods,however good they may be,just dont suit some dogs.Iv had to go through lots of brands to find what suits mine,for the same reasons (hyper and poo problems etc)
Is the protein much different from the one he was on before? Is he still on puppy food,or adult?.At this age he'd probably be best on adult.
I would do some research into some other foods,and see if you can find another you think may suit,but remember to change slowly.
Also,at this age,they do start to push boundaries again!! do a bit more training with him.I wouldnt walk him too much,but try and do mind games etc.


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

MiniPin said:


> Hi All
> 
> IDo you think its his food that is making him hyper?
> .


It was JWB that made Alfie hyper,scavenge and mouthy and nippy,took him off it and got my angel back,sometimes some foods just don't suit some dogs.Just a question did you introduce JWB with your other food and slowly wean it in?


----------



## Franklin (Jun 9, 2009)

My dog's really bad on JWB as well, tried it for a change from Arden grange, he was a complete nightmare, unable to settle down, really hyper and mouthy.

Changed him back to arden grange and he was fine again. Not trying any other foods now!


----------



## Franklin (Jun 9, 2009)

Forgot to say, I was also told that althought JWB has no 'added' additives, preservatives etc (anything added by JWB during manufacture), that doesn't mean it is 'free from additives' as they do not know whether the ingredients may contain them, if that makes sense.


----------



## MiniPin (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi All

Thank you all so so much for the information. It was really good to hear your experiences. I am really sure the food just does not suit him so I will put him back on Hills.

Thank you also for the link it was great I havent seen that one before.

We start our pet classes next week so we will see how we do.

Thanks again all of you. I am so so grateful


----------



## *nikki* (May 3, 2010)

I think JWB have been taken over by another company now and have added more sugars to the feed.

x


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

MiniPin said:


> Hi All
> 
> Thank you all so so much for the information. It was really good to hear your experiences. I am really sure the food just does not suit him so I will put him back on Hills.
> 
> ...


I think by feeding Hills you are in affect replacing Mcdonalds with Burger King

Hills is not a good food despite it being sold in Vets


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

I do have to agree,i wouldnt feed it to mine either.
What were your reasons for changing before from hills?
Maybe have a look around at other foods that are similar but better?


----------

